# TEXAS: Austin County Fair Oct 15, 2017



## WeimarWine (Sep 19, 2017)

As part of the Austin County Fair & Rodeo in Bellville, TX, there will be a Non-Commercial Wine making contest on Sunday, October 15, 2017. Bring your kit wines, and wines made from grapes and other fruits.


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 19, 2017)

I hope you have a lot of entries.

Side note: I love fairs. Grew up in California. Los Angeles. Loved going to the county fair in Pamona. Also went to the CA State fair a few times. As well as other county and state fairs. My father was FFA member in his youth, and went to many fairs with me.

I moved to Europe almost two decades ago. They really don't have these types of fairs in Europe. And I really miss them.


----------

